# Yelling at a dog to scare him



## kougrina (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi I just wondered what people's opinions were on training a dog by yelling at it to teach it the right thing. It was because I saw this video recently, (hope I'm allowed to post it!)

BAD GIRL CHUBBI !!! - YouTube

and it made me wonder... if the girl forgives her dog afterwards does this teach it anything? Personally I didn't like the look of the dog hiding under the sofa, but she says she was joking so maybe the dog realized it was a joke too? I'm not sure. The girl gives puppy care and training advice on her website so perhaps she has got the right idea...


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

there is no point iin shouting at and scaring the dog like that, the dog dosen't know what its done by that point. 
that dog looked terrified and that is never the right way to teach anything, you don't want your dog to fear you 
yes I will hold my hands up I have shouted at my dog (although she has never coward from me like that poor little thing) it was wrong and did not achieve anything! 

just because someone posts videos on youtube dosent mean they know anything. 

seeing how terrified that dog looked makes me wonder what else happens to it, has she hit it in the past for being naughty? it seemed awfully scared and I personally found that video quite upsetting to watch. 

dogs do not understand the concept of a joke, a game yes but a joke no, and that certainly wasn't a game for the dog, I would never find it amusing to see my dog cowering from me


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

When my rough was a pup I got up to find he had made a big white meringue out of his new dog bed and he look so pleased with himself I tried not to smile and greeted him in the same way as always. Needless to say I waited until he had stopped the chewing before I bought him a new bed. He made do with all old towels blankets and curtains but did he care no. So if I had shouted at him he would have thought I didn't like him much and maybe the trust would have gone a little.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kougrina said:


> Hi I just wondered what people's opinions were on training a dog by yelling at it to teach it the right thing. It was because I saw this video recently, (hope I'm allowed to post it!)
> 
> BAD GIRL CHUBBI !!! - YouTube
> 
> and it made me wonder... if the girl forgives her dog afterwards does this teach it anything? Personally I didn't like the look of the dog hiding under the sofa, but she says she was joking so maybe the dog realized it was a joke too? I'm not sure. The girl gives puppy care and training advice on her website so perhaps she has got the right idea...


Any idiot can give dog training advice, that is an international problem, but it doesn't mean they know anything. I haven't watched the video as it would probably make me too angry, but I know that if I raise my voice a notch to Ferdie or Diva, they will run, and that is not even shouting. They do not like being shouted at, no dog does, and it will teach him sweet sod all, except how to be afraid of loud noises.

I hate it that any idiot can set themselves up a website and pretend that they are experts on all sorts; they do so much damage, but people think if they have a website they must know what they are doing. The same as if they have a tv programme they must know what they are doing.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Any idiot can give dog training advice, that is an international problem, but it doesn't mean they know anything. I haven't watched the video as it would probably make me too angry, but I know that if I raise my voice a notch to Ferdie or Diva, they will run, and that is not even shouting. They do not like being shouted at, no dog does, and it will teach him sweet sod all, except how to be afraid of loud noises.
> 
> I hate it that any idiot can set themselves up a website and pretend that they are experts on all sorts; they do so much damage, but people think if they have a website they must know what they are doing. The same as if they have a tv programme they must know what they are doing.


I totally agree. Shouting and frightening your dog is not training your dog anything with the exception of fearing you, which is no life for a dog.

I also hate the way anyone can say they are a dog trainer and have a website and all that and people think they know what they are doing when in fact they will probably exacerbate any problems a dog is already having, which could have potential dangerous consequences.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I actually found the video upsetting  I would feel terrible if my dog cowered away from me. I am no saint and have been known to walk into total destruction and shout ah you little bugger but I have never shouted loud and definitely never scared the dogs, usually when they have done something 'wrong' it has been my fault anyway for leaving them in a position to get up to mischief!! :wink:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What a horrible video. I'd hate to see Kilo cowering, hiding, lip -licking like mad etc.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll admit I've shouted at my dog now and then but none of my dogs have been frightened of me. Nor has it been calculated to scare them, it's always been a spur of the moment lost my rag sort of thing. I'm only human I'm afraid.

What does yelling actually achieve from a training point of view? Not a lot really. If you yell at your dog for getting in the trash or stealing food or chewing your sofa then all it really learns is that it's not safe to do those things while you're there. When you're not there though you can't shout therefore it's safe to do those things. Yelling when you come home is no good, the dog simply associates the punishment with you coming home rather than what it did while you weren't there.


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

My friend constantly shouts at his dog when it is misbehaving and it really grates on my nerves. He has had his rottie/lab mix for about 5 months and he's 17 months old and when we're out in the car the dog barks constantly but it's the sound of my friend shouting that annoys me more. I've tried asking him to ignore the dog because he likes any kind of attention and doesn't do it when I'm looking after him. I've said to him that I think the dog just thinks that my friend is barking back and him and that is why he keeps it going. To be honest I've been making excuses to spend less time with my friend as the shouting is getting to me and is having no effect on the dog what so ever. I insisted that he put the dog on a longish lead and attached it to a hook I had put on the wall as he kept trying to steal my wee old Yorkies chew and upsetting him. The dog barked, he shouted and I told him to ignore the dog. He did for a while and it seemed to start working then my friend decided to let the dog off as he felt sorry for him. :cursing: Then the riot resumed. FFS I can't seem to get through to my friend that he is creating a spoilt brat. Sorry for going of on one but this is really bugging me. He's to stubborn to let me help him with the dog because quote "I've had dogs all my life and no one needs to tell me how to look after them!" It's horrible that something that can be sorted if he wasn't so stubborn is coming between us but I have to put my wee dog and cats first. Forgot to add that he also terrifies my cats when he is here. :crying: Sorry but I needed to vent as I can't tell any of my fellow dog owners as I would be concerned that they would think I'm bitching and it might get back to him. I would have posted this on a separate thread but I still haven't worked out how to do that!


----------



## kougrina (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for replying all, with all the positive comments about the shouting on the video I was beginning to think I was the only one who thought it was wrong! Then again I guess it depends on the sort of people who are watching the video.

I admit too, when I was younger and less patient I shouted at my dog, but she didn't cower away ever (just looked a bit surprised). But if my dad ever yelled at our other dog (who is a rescue) she would cower away like the dog in the video. We guess the difference is that my dog (who I had from a puppy) has never been hit so doesn't associate the two things, while the rescue probably was hit whenever she was shouted at, so was expecting to be smacked. I told my parents they can't yell at her anymore, she is too sensitive, and they don't. Still the dog hides whenever she thinks she had done something bad. I dread to think what had happened to the poor thing. 

Thinking back, I was pretty stupid and immature to yell at my dog, and I haven't shouted at her for years now. It never got us anywhere and luckily my dog has a lot of confidence, is always ready to give me a second chance (aren't dogs just wonderful?) and the shouting never bothered her. She is now a well trained dog, using positive training methods, and is still teaching me to be a better owner.

To the user with the shouting friend, I can imagine that must be so frustrating to watch. At least you've tried though, some people would just back off and not bother stepping in. It is a shame though, especially with the dog being crossed with a rottie, I feel those breeds need extra care and patience with training otherwise things can do terribly wrong...

Finally, yes the girl on the video... She gets a lot of views on her channel and website. Whenever I saw her dog videos before, I thought she was doing an ok job, but now I've seen this I learnt you never really know what's going on behind closed doors. Such as shame she feels the need to use her power to dominate a little dog, and even though she says she 'forgave' the dog afterwards, I still feel the dog was quite confused by the whole ordeal to be honest.

P.S I just read in the video, she was exaggerating the shouting for 'humor' (strange sense of humor if you ask me...). To me that means she was making her dog feel worse just to make a popular youtube video... pathetic really, could even be classed as animal cruelty maybe!

I much prefer this video (I guess you all may have seen it before) The Journey - YouTube 
Think she could learn one or two things from it haha!

Thanks again for all your replies.


----------

